# Cannot access my site over internet



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Hi people,

I am running Apache with a D-link router. It was working before but now all of a sudden I cannot access my site from another computer.

I checked the router: my IP is correct (192.168.0.108) and start and end ports are set to 80 and protocol is set to HTTP. There is no MAC address entered. I forget if I entered one before or not. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Brent


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> It was working before but now all of a sudden I cannot access my site from another computer


 I'm assuming this PC is on the * same Internal network*
can you PING 192.168.0.108 from the other PC ?


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

No...by ping i assume you mean enter the IP to call up my page...it doesn't work. Yes the PC is on the same internal network.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> by ping i assume you mean enter the IP to call up my page


No the IP of the PC to see if you can at least reach that machine 

Then it becomes an application issue with the apache webserver - it is running and sharing


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I cannot reach my server from the other PC. Also, when I do a whatismyip.com it comes up with a different IP.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Also, when I do a whatismyip.com it comes up with a different IP


 it will do thats the Public IP - which is why i was asking if an internal network 

OK 

Unless you have paid for a fixed IP , the ISP provider will use a DHCP server to provide an IP to your Modem , whch will be public - thats the IP you see in whatismyip.com - now if you modem is switch on/off or theres a disconnection between the modem and ISP - theres a chance the IP will change 

so to reach your webserver have you setup port forward through the router to the PC with the websever ??

IP address of 192.168.x.x 10.x.x.x and 172.x.x.x are private IPs supplied by routers to local networks


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

what IP do I enter in the router port forwarding? I tried both IP's with no luck.
here is my IP: 96.50.233.77


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I think that maybe my Apache server is bad....where do I go to download it again...I have been to apache.org but am confused.


----------

